# work assembly table



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Today I took apart an existing bench that I didn't like much and built the frame work for a 7'x7' table that has the table saw built in. An out feed/assembly table. My question is this. I was going to top it with 3/4" plywood and my SNL says that 1" MDF would be a better choice because it is smooth and cheaper. I just want a good table top and need advise. Thank, GG


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used MDF on a layout table before before and it's fine as long as you remember that it's MDF and can't take the abuse and wear that plywood will. But the MDF is smoother and no spinters. A really good choice is to use the MDF and top it with Formica. That's what I have now.If you use just MDF remember to seal it good And frame it with a poplar or hardwood clamping rim and support frame. Fun project to do and great for layouts and assembly.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks bolt master. It has a good support system so I think I will do as you said and use mdf with a poplar edge. Later when I get better skills Im going back with some drawers and cubby holes. GG


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Lay out table*

I topped mine with tempered 1/4" masonite over 3/4" China Birch. Originally I stuck it down with carpet tape but it didn't hold. The backside of masonite is fuzzy so I shot it down with 26 gauge staples. The table is 4' x 8' and when I threw the sheet of masonite on top it was actually oversize so I just ran a laminate trimmer around the edges and got it perfectly flush. It's held up for four years just don't soak it with water.


----------

